# Festplatten spiegeln mit Knoppix



## voelzi (12. April 2004)

Wie kann ich mit Knoppix 3.2 bzw. 3.4 NTFS-Festplatten bzw. Partitionen (incl. Bootsektor und Windows XP) spiegeln?
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?


----------



## mathiu (13. April 2004)

also du willst ein software-raid mit knoppix machen und das mit ntfs-partitionen

das geht nicht und macht meines erachtens auch keinen sinn. Was ist der Grund für dieses Vorhaben, was willst du überhaupt erreichen?


----------



## voelzi (13. April 2004)

Hmm, da habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt.

Ich habe eine Reihe identischer PCs, die mit dem selben Betriebssystem und der entsprechenden Software ausgerüstet werden sollen. 

Dazu möchte ich beim ersten PC ein Image der ersten Partition erzeugen, und diese per Knoppix und Netzwerk auf die anderen Rechner übertragen.
Der PC soll quasi geklont werden.


----------



## Habenix (13. April 2004)

Hi,

du suchst natürlich was in der Art von Kickstart (bei redhat bzw. fedora) 

http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/custom-guide/ch-kickstart2.html

Ob Knoppix sowas hat ist mir nicht  bekannt


Habenix


----------



## voelzi (19. April 2004)

Hi

Ich hab die Lösung gefunden. Mit partimage und Knoppicilin aus der c't 9/03, 10/03 und 20/03 konnte ich ein Sicherungsimage erzeugen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Gruß
voelzi


----------

